
Show HN: PHP Serialized Editor – Online Visual Editor for Serialized Data - gilbitron
https://serializededitor.com/
======
dabernathy89
This looks like it could be really useful for those rare occasions when I need
to quickly modify some serialized data. It can be pretty annoying to have to
count the characters in a string :)

